# Sony a6000/a5100 puzzle (prime lens)



## zzz_pt (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading this forum for a while but only now I needed to ask something that I didn't find the answer for yet.

I've been looking to buy a new camera but I'm having problems chosing the right one. At first, I wanted to give a look at the Nikon P900 and the Canon SX60 HS but then I quickly changed to the Nikons and Sonys. BTW, I'm not a professional - only someone who enjoys photography (I've been shooting with a Minolta X-700 just to feel how nice it is to take nice shots manually).

At the moment, I have this options:

- Sony a5100 with the 16-50mm + 55-210mm lenses for 649€
- Sony a6000 with the 16-50mm lens + a case + a 16GB SD for 659€
- Nikon D5300 with the 18-50mm lens for 599€ (not a fan of the big sized bodys and lenses though)

The thing is the more I read, look and experiment (in several stores) the more I find out that the kit lenses don't make justice to the real camera quality/potencial. So, I started to think about the option of buying the body only and then add a prime lens. For example:

- Sony a6000 body (479€)
+ the Sigma 30mm 2.8 DE Art 179€ (total 658€)
or Sigma 60mm 2.8 189€ (668€)
or Sony 50mm 1.8 NEX 229€ (708€)

- Sony a5100 body (369€)
+ the Sigma 30mm 2.8 DE Art 179€ (total 548€)
or Sigma 60mm 2.8 189€ (558€)
or Sony 50mm 1.8 NEX 229€ (598€)


- Since  the D5300 Body is way more expensive (539€), I'd have to go for the D3300 for example. I that is not something I'd like to do because the D3300 lacks some features that I really like (tilt screen, hight burst mode and wi-fi+NFC for example).

So, after all this, my question is if it's worth it to buy the body only + a prime lens and, if so, if this option for prime lens is good. I could buy later on (next year for example) a telezoom lens.

I'd use it for a variaty of situations, from urban photography to landscapes and night shots. I just need some more inputs from more experienced people as if it's a better option to buy body+prime, fixed zoom lens or one of the other options.

Also, I'm open to other suggestions but that's not my priority.

Thank you!


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 1, 2015)

The A6000 has fast AF ... but possibly for the type of photography you do, you might not need that.
I think my NEX-6 is pretty good in IQ and focus speed for anything but action stuff ... and you might want to consider having an EVF. I like a viewfinder vs looking at a large LCD.

I honestly don't find the E PZ 16-50mm lens that bad ... it is really handy if you want to keep the camera small for street photography.
One reason I got a NEX for for it's physical size, and it defeats the purpose when the lens is large.

I have no problems with having a bunch of primes ... actually my old film gear was only primes. Since the camera and lenses are so small for the NEX, I would not hesitate doing that again.

The Sigma fixed focal length lenses do have some good ratings ... I would have gone with those if the NEX was my more primary camera ... though Batis would be preferred.


----------

